
Google invests in cable from Australia to Singapore - nealmueller
https://blog.google/topics/google-cloud/google-invests-indigo-undersea-cable-improve-cloud-infrastructure-southeast-asia/
======
virtuallynathan
Interestingly this cable is being built by Subtel Partners (Press release:
[http://subpartners.net/press/subpartners-Indigo-media-
releas...](http://subpartners.net/press/subpartners-Indigo-media-release.pdf))
and was previously called APX (West & Central).

Superloop just bought Subtel Partners today as well:
[https://www.itnews.com.au/news/superloop-acquires-
subpartner...](https://www.itnews.com.au/news/superloop-acquires-
subpartners-457369)

It's only being built with 2 fiber pairs, so should be fairly cheap. It's one
of the first cables I've heard of to exclusively use spectrum sharing:

"The system will use a two-fibre pair ‘open cable’ design with spectrum
sharing technology. Consortium members will have spectrum ownership providing
the ability to independently take advantage of technology advancements and
future upgrades as required."

